# Ice cube test



## kbartrom (Apr 8, 2008)

Is there a code for an ice cube test for cold induced urticaria?


----------



## Ann Winters (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not aware of any code.  We use 94999, unlisted dermatologic procedure.

Ann Winters
Allergy Clinic of Tulsa


----------



## Ann Winters (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry, I meant 96999, unlisted dermatologic procedure.


----------

